# Conneaut 4-10



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Hit the river and hammered fish all day.
Some in fast water more in the tails dropping back below the fast water.
Not to many suckers yet, but did land a stocker smolt

if you know where this spot is you are one of the few, Motosteel and I have passed here numerous times over the last 35 years or so.

saw 5 pairs on beds, but with the rain, I’m calling an end to let them drop back and grow


----------



## Pin Head (Jul 1, 2018)

Thought Horton was closed


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Last time I went to tinkers, I saw it was posted in some areas


----------

